

Emily Matchar: Spoiled, entitled — and right - tg3
http://mobile.washingtonpost.com/rss.jsp?rssid=809977&item=http%3a%2f%2fwww.washingtonpost.com%2fopinions%2fhow-those-spoiled-millennials-will-make-the-workplace-better-for-everyone%2f2012%2f08%2f16%2f814af692-d5d8-11e1-a0cc-8954acd5f90c_mobile.mobile&cid=-1&spf=1

======
greenyoda
"Why wouldn't my opinion matter as much as someone else's who only has a few
more years of experience than I do?"

Those few more years of experience may mean that this other person has:

\- Talked to many more customers than you have,

\- Shipped (and had to support) working code,

\- Seen projects cancelled or companies go out of business because they
overreached their available resources.

Maybe they've already tried your wonderful idea in the past and had to clean
up the mess when it failed.

Sure, I'm willing to listen to what less experienced people have to say, but
they have to _earn_ their credibility by being able to convince me that they
have some idea of how their ideas could be turned into reality.

